# Eyeliner along lower lash line?



## SweetCheeks (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you all line the top lash line only or do you line under as well? If you do the lower lashline, do you use shadow or pencil or ??? Do you line the lashline or the waterline ???


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 29, 2010)

Depends on your look/eyeshape.

I have small eyes so I line under the lower lashes with my regular liner and do the waterline with a fleshtone pencil. Makes my eyes look much bigger.

on the lower line I use pencil with shadow smudged over to set, or a teeny bit of gel liner dotted just between the base of the lashes


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 30, 2010)

I usually dont like to do the bottom because then it brings more attention to my dark circles.  But whenever I do line the lower lashline, I just use a pencil and do it in the waterline so my eyes look a bit smaller.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 30, 2010)

if line my lower lash line ( i usually do to a certain extent) i usually use shadow (unless im using teddy). Sometimes i only line the out 1/3rd. If i go full under the eye, i always line to water line with it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2010)

I feel like liner under the eyes brings out my dark circles, so I usually only line the top lashline. I wish I could do the bottom, but I regret it every single time!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 30, 2010)

It depends on what colors I'm wearing and the overall look I want. To keep things light and fresh I just line the upper lash line. For more drama I do the waterline and sometimes I do the lower lash line. I use a mufe cream shadow/liner on the top and on the waterline I use it over the aqua eyes pencil of the same color.


----------



## LionQueen (May 2, 2010)

I never used to line my lower lash line.. I had this wierd idea that it looked bad.. then I started trying it and realized it made my eyes look SO  much bigger.  Now I always line it with something, even if it's just a bit of light brown. It makes such a big difference - if I dont do it I feel like my eyes look really small.

I use either a pencil, or an eyeshadow.  Ever since I discovered UDPP, I've been putting a tiny bit on my lower lash line, and I can use whatever shadow I want as a liner and it stays put. Gotta love the UDPP


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 2, 2010)

I usually put shadow along the lower lash line and line the waterline with kohl, black or white depending on what look I am going for.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (May 2, 2010)

I go through phases - sometimes I can't bear to go out without some liner on my lower lash line, other times I think it makes my eyes look weird. It also depends on the eyeshadow I use or the look I'm going for. 

If I do line my lower lash, I usually just use black pencil on the waterline.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 2, 2010)

Depending on what look I'm going for or how much time I have, I will. Generally I have a hard time with my waterline because of allergies/watery eyes. Also, I've inherited my mother's dark circles so I need LOTS of time to try to negate that problem.

There's probably a thread existing about this but I'm lazy (OP, sorry if I hijack your thread). What brand flesh tone pencil do you use? The closest I've found seems to be a little dark, Stila Kajal pencil in "Topaz"... Better suggestions?


----------



## westindiesangel (May 3, 2010)

I usually do upper lashline only for when I'm going for a less-dramatic look, everyday, natural look. When I do the lower lashline it's usually for some more added drama. I think pencil is best for it. I avoid my waterline now because it closes off my eyes which are already small, which is a no-no for me, unless I'm going for an extra sultry look.


----------



## shatteredshards (May 3, 2010)

Usually I line my lower waterline with pencil or creme liner, and then line the lashline with eyeshadows that go with/match what I used on my lid. I have really bad undereye circles, but my foundation does a good job of toning them down, and then with the fact that I wear glasses it really doesn't draw attention to them.


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I do line the lower lash line but it never looks good on me. I use a pencil and a e/s to set the pencil so it won't smudge. If I'm using black as the eyeliner I line my lower lash 3/4 of the way because it doesn't make them look so small.


----------



## iadorepretty (May 12, 2010)

most often i line my upper lashline and use fleshtone pencil on my waterline, sometimes white.

if i want heavy drama or really want the color to pop, i'll line my lower lashline with eyeshadow


----------



## Nepenthe (May 15, 2010)

I almost always line my upper lash line, unless I'm going for a super natural look.. or something so dark it's unnecessary.  The lower lash line is touch and go, I don't usually use liner since it tends to move.  Lately though I find that a bit of brown eye shadow still gives some definition, and it's not so obvious if it migrates.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

i tend to use a pencil on my waterline and then a shadow actually where my lashes are and under them. but generally it's not my every day make up i do this with - usually for special days out or clubbing


----------



## lindas1983 (May 16, 2010)

On nights out i'd line my waterline usually with blacktrack fluidline, and if i do line under my lash line i usually do this in shadow to tie in with the colours on my lid and shadow does not look as sharp as a pencil or gel and i like a soft look under the lashes.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 16, 2010)

I don't use eyeliner on the lower lash or waterline. It just doesn't look good on me (or maybe I'm not doing it right). I've only used shadow in the last few years.


----------



## innocent (May 16, 2010)

I do čower lash line, most of the time. Just recently I discovered a great plum pencil from Lancome that's very beautiful and brings some change into that style.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 5, 2010)

i have asian eyes which means not enough eyelashes to outline my eyes so i tend you use eyeliner on both my top and bottom eyeline to give definition and shape to my eyes.

i use pencil for my botton lashline and usually only on the waterline for a dramatic or smokey eye look. Most days just on the lashline. I do use eyeshadow to set it aswell.


----------



## BBJay (Jun 17, 2010)

I always line my waterline with an eyeliner pencil. At the moment, my love is Stila Eye Kajal in Onyx. I'm much more likely to skip lining my upper lash line and just tightline than I am to only line my upper lash line. But maybe it's because I don't have dark circles under my eyes.


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2010)

I usually line the lower lid with a lighter color of the liner used on the upper lid -- or a derivative color.  i.e. if I line the upper lid with a dark brown, I use a lighter brown or a coppery brown in either a smudged gel or Es.


----------



## marajode (Jun 17, 2010)

I always (well almost always, depending on colors) line the whole bottom lashline with woodwinked.  the waterline usually with dk brown or whatever (2/3 of the line, not the whole)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 17, 2010)

It just depends on the look I want but I never do the waterline. Too sensitive. My eyes are pretty big so I don't mind if lower liner makes them look a bit smaller.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

I rarely line my lower lashline because I think it makes my eyes look smaller and ...beadier haha.

I only line my waterline with some black when I'm wearing false lashes or crazy bright colours on my lid, just to balance things out haha.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 12, 2010)

I always mess up my liner on the top lid so I only line on my lower and waterline.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 14, 2010)

I never line my waterline, for daily looks I line my top lashline with dark navy blue or dark brown shadow and my 266, sometimes I line lightly on the bottom half way also. And then it just depends what I'm in the mood for every other time lol.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll line my waterline with eyeliner, and if I'm wearing bold shadows, I'll take some of the shadow on my lower lash line on the outer half.


----------

